# Help! Denied Tourist Visa at Thai embassy in Singapore



## Hansen88a (Oct 14, 2013)

Today I was denied a Tourist visa at the Thai embassy in Singapore because they said I am not allowed to stay in Thailand for more than 90 days within a 6 months period. During 2013 I have stayed in Thailand close to 5 months, basically I had two 30 days visa on arrival, went back home to Sweden for 2 months and then I got a Thai Tourist visa (stayed 90 days) which just expired. Heres what happened: 
Her: You have stayed in Thailand a lot recenty, are you a tourist? 
Me: Yes
Her: Ok, I will deny you a Tourist Visa because you are not allowed to stay in Thailand for more than 90 days within a 6 months period. You will have to wait for around 2-3 months before you can apply for a Tourist Visa again. 
Me: So my only option to get back to Thailand is to wait? My friends have stayed in Thailand for years by getting Tourist visa after Tourist visa with no problem. 
Her: You could fly to BKK and hope that the immigration will give you a 30 days visa on arrival, but they should deny you, but maybe you get lucky. And your friends obviously got lucky too, maybe the Thai embassy where they applied didnt look closely when they applied for their visas. 

Just to clarify. Theres nothing shady or strange about me. I am very polite, had a professional application and look like a decent man. 

This really sucks, because I have a Thai girlfriend and an apartment full of stuff in Bangkok. So I really need to go back to Thailand. Worth mentioning is that I do not work there so I cant get a working visa. 

What can I do? Will other Thai embassies in other countries also deny me a Tourist visa? Is this common and is she speaking the truth? 

Thanks in advance! 
/Hansen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hansen88a said:


> Today I was denied a Tourist visa at the Thai embassy in Singapore because they said I am not allowed to stay in Thailand for more than 90 days within a 6 months period. During 2013 I have stayed in Thailand close to 5 months, basically I had two 30 days visa on arrival, went back home to Sweden for 2 months and then I got a Thai Tourist visa (stayed 90 days) which just expired. Heres what happened:
> Her: You have stayed in Thailand a lot recenty, are you a tourist?
> Me: Yes
> Her: Ok, I will deny you a Tourist Visa because you are not allowed to stay in Thailand for more than 90 days within a 6 months period. You will have to wait for around 2-3 months before you can apply for a Tourist Visa again.
> ...



so you're not really a tourist???


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Singapore has long had a reputation as the most difficult place in Asia to get a Tourist Visa. 
Have only been there once (successful) and encountered a Mrs xxxx who from other forums is rather notorious, she was checking applications while people queued and screaming ( I am not joking, screaming) "_No, No visa_"

I had all the required paperwork, and more - having been warned how strict they can be, including confirmed flight out of Thailand, copy bank book and an ATM statement from the day before showing I had in excess of the 'sufficient funds' requirement, confirmation of where I intended to be staying

The 90 days in 6 months is incorrect. Until about 2005 I understand there was a maximum duration within 12 months but that has long gone as a legal requirement.

As for immigration declining 30 days at the airport. I don't believe that has ever happened. Last year 2012 I made five trips back to Bangkok from KL, given 30 days every time and never questioned - that 30 days is not a visa, nothing to do with Embassies or Consulates, it is a 'permit to stay'

I have been at Royal Thai Immigration this morning to extend my latest Tourist Visa. No question about my duration of stay in Thailand, nor has there ever been for me. But I have not had many back-to-back Tourist Visas.



> My friends have stayed in Thailand for years by getting Tourist visa after Tourist visa with no problem.


This is becoming more difficult. My current TV was issued in Vientiane, Laos, there were many people that day at the Consulate collecting passports through a visa run company who were either given their final TV - passport stamped to that effect, or simply declined altogether and just got 15 days permission to stay from the land-border crossing (30 only applies by air)

As I understand it, at present Laos is still the simplest place to get a single-entry TV (just an application form/photo - no supporting docs required, use an agent) if you do not have previous multiple TVs from there already. Check with a visa run company for latest info. 

Phnom Penh is easiest if you use an agent, their minimum four-day processing can be inconvenient for some and their flight times never suit me since Air Asia switched to Don Mueang airport last year - though it's a great place to enjoy a week's holiday. 

KL is strict on documentation but will issue single-entry TVs (as long as not too many already). Penang in general will not issue a TV if you have a previous one that was extended by 30 days. 

Such variation in consulates/embassies.

******************************

Note the *Singapore Embassy* states their requirements as follows:



> *Required documents:*
> 1. One completed and signed visa application form
> 2. One recent passport-sized photograph (3.5 x 4.5cm)
> 3. Passport (valid for no less than 6 months)
> ...


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

some notes re the Singapore Embassy here from a travel forum - 

from June 2008



> ...tourist visa in Singapore. About 50% of all people applying were turned away from the counter and had to go get either a return ticket (e.g. return from Thailand -> xxxx), or SGD 1000 in cash. Or a bank statement showing a balance over $1000.



and little has changed - 
December 2012



> I would avoid that consulate like the plague! ... still that one woman behind the counter who seems to delight in making the process as miserable as possible for as many applicants as possible.
> While queueing there was usually at least one person who would completely "lose it". I always prayed that it wouldn't be the person directly ahead of me in the queue, lest the evil one behind the counter would visit her wrath upon me.





> They are the worst, and will only issue one tourist visa. If you look like a backpacker they will give you a real hard time





> "Singapore is well known as being one of the least responsive Embassies in the area"


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Also refer to thread *Tourist Visas* for detailed info


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Visa criteria and enforcement ... 

the decision making is always at the discretion of the "individual" agent.


----------

